# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: امنیت در اکسس

## janinejad

با سلام آیا میتوان برای بانک اکسس امنیت ایجاد نمود و از کپی شدن آن جلوگیری کرد ؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خير بانك اكسس بسيار از لحاظ امنيت ضعيف است .  و به راحتي با برنامه هاي مختلف قابل كپي شدن و پيدا شدن رمز است .

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> خير بانك اكسس بسيار از لحاظ امنيت ضعيف است .  و به راحتي با برنامه هاي مختلف قابل كپي شدن *و پيدا شدن رمز است* .


اگر يك پسورد قوي روش گذاشته بشه با هيچ برنامه اي نميشه اونو بدست آورد.
بايد در گذاشتن كلمه عبور دقت كرد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اصلا نيازي به پيدا كردنش نيست يعني نيازي نيست توي فايل اجرايي Trace كني برنامه هاي جود دارد كه فايل اكسس را بهش مي دي كمتر از چند ميلي ثانيه پسورد بانك را مي ده .
امنيت اكسس صفر است. چون داده هاي داخلش با رمز Encrypt نمي شه البته نبايد هم بشه چون سرعت كار با بانك بسيار كاهش پيدا مي كنه .

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام.
با اين حال باز هم:



> اگر يك پسورد قوي روش گذاشته بشه با هيچ برنامه اي نميشه اونو بدست آورد.
> بايد در گذاشتن كلمه عبور دقت كرد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

پيشنهاد مي كنم يك پسورد قوي روي فايل اكسس بزاريد و آپلود كنيد تا ببينيد به چه راحتي مي توان پسورد را بدست آورد

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

متشكرم
من هم مي خواستم همين پيشنهاد رو بدم گفتم شايد وقتتون رو بگيره.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

Password:
بدون كروشه هاي باز و بسته

[1ëîA '!‌‌‌‌)0@0├w≈ ‌]

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

:تشویق:  :تشویق: 

واقعاً نمي دونستم كه امكانش هست. حالا دونستم.
من با همون چهار، پنج تا برنامه اي كه داشتم چكش كرده بودم.
گويا برنامه هاي قوي تري هم وجود دارند.

متشكرم
ولي چرا وارد نميشه؟!
من پسي كه گذاشتم رو ندارم تا مقايسه كنم ولي ظاهراً همونه.
شما تونستيد وارد شيد؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بله وارد شدم شما نبايد كروشه هاي باز و بسته را بگذاريد و حرف آخر هم قبل از كروشه بسته فضاي خالي يا بلنك است .

----------


## sina_teacher

با سلام

به قول . . . به تعداد آدمهاي روي زمين راه هست براي رسيدن به خدا
پس براي كد كردن و دي كد كردن برنامه ها و بانكهاي اطلاعاتي به تعداد برنامه نويسها را هست براي رسيد به كد و رمز برنامه ها .
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## kamkam1

باسلام
با توجه به ضعف امنیت فایلهای اکسس برنامه ای که گذاشتم بعدازارائه شماره سریال درخواست کد فعالسازی می نماید لطفا بلحاظ امنیت این برنامه نظرتون را لطف نمایید و کرک شده اونو برگردونید.ضمنا این برنامه در اکسس 2003 طراحی شده .

----------


## Nima NT

فایل شما بعد از نصب روی سیستم من اجرا نشد. :متفکر:

----------


## kamkam1

اگرOFFICE 2003 روی سیستم شما نصب شده باشد حتما جواب می دهد روی چند سیستم امتحان کردم جواب داد.

----------


## Nima NT

بله مشکل از همین بود ، روی سیستم من آفیس 2007 نصب بود نه 2003.
ممنون.

----------


## nabeel

سلام
در خصوص رمز عبور Access , از نسخه 2007 عملاً امکان یافتن رمز عبور به شیوه و سهولت گذشته وجود نداره , این نقیصه تا نسخه 2003 وجود داشت .

ولیکن در خصوص پست شماره 12 ارسالی از سوی kamkam1 عزیز

فایل شما قابلیت عبور از دکمه Shift و Decrypt شدن رو همچنان به سهولت داره , امری که در یک نمونه تجاری میتونه برای شما مشکل ساز بشه .

دکمه Shift رو ببندید , و جلوی Decrypt شدن رو هم بگیرید اونطوری هر کسی که  خواست به شما نمره بده , دو نمره بیشتر میده .
ولی در مجموع زیاد روی ULS حساب باز نکنید , این قابلیت به دلیل پیچیدگی و عدم کارایی نه چندان مطلوب از نسخه 2007 حذف شده .

موفق باشید

----------


## kamkam1

باسلام
nabeel عزیز با تشکر ازلطف و عنایت شما
دکمه sheft بسته است لطفا اگرزمانبرنیست کرک شده آن را لطف فرمایید.

----------


## nabeel

سلام kamkam1
همونطوری که خدمتتون عرض کردم و دوباره میگم , دکمه Shift رو ببندید
از انتهای مسیر Target در داخل Shortcut مربوطه , سوییچ Runtime رو حذف کنید , دکمه Shift باز میشه , فایل Decrypt میشه و در نهایت ...
هنوز علت استفاده از سوییچ Runtime رو متوجه نشدم ؟! ( البته عملکرد این سوییچ رو میدونم , علت استفاده شما رو نمیدونم )
ولی در خصوص کرک , خیر امکانش برام وجود نداره من تنها خواستم کمکت کنم که اگه کسی خواست برنامت رو کرک کنه , برنامه بتونه مقاومت بیشتری از خودش نشون بده . با توجه به ماهیت کارم توی کرک کردن به کسی کمک نمیکنم ولی در خصوص آنتی کرک شاید .
ولی در نهایت یک موردی خدمتتون عرض میکنم :
من نوعی هیچ وقتی رو صرف این نمیکنم که شما توی فرم Register داری چه پروسه ای رو اعمال میکنی , به محل اعمال محدودیت کار دارم و بس , این فرمها رو که به راحتی میشه دور زد ( که خوشبختانه این بخش رو هم پوست کنده گذاشتی توی تنظیمات Startup )

در هر صورت اینها توصیه های اولیه ای بود که به ذهنم رسید , البته باز هم میگم User Level Security یک روش مطمئن نیست .

حالا چه قدر این گفته ها مورد تایید شماست , صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند .

موفق باشید

----------


## kamkam1

سلام nabeel

تشکرازتذکرات شما 
من  فکر میکردم استفاده از  runtime به لحاظ بستن  کلید شیفت موثرتراست ، که با تذکرشما مشخص شد که ...

ولی درموردعملکرد بستن شیفت : کلید شیفت که به سه شماره باز میشه پس بستن و نبستنش چندان تفاونی قابل ملاحظه ای نداره
 درمورد startup متوجه منظورنظرشما نشدم اکسس برای راه اندازی اولیه بجز startup  و AutoExec امکان دیگه ای نداره 

حال با این تفاسیر علی می مونه و حوضش (Acess و mde)
ضمنا از وقتی که گذاشتید متشکرم

----------


## nabeel

ضمن سلام مجدد

اول دكمه Shift رو ببنديد ( در همين ساختار فعلي ) ، بعد سعي كنيد كه بازش كنيد ، مطمئناً متوجه منظور من ميشيد . در اين مورد با 3 شماره باز نميشه و بايد خيلي بيشتر بشمريد !
در حالت فعال بودن ULS بازكردن دكمه شيفت به شيوه هاي استاندارد و عمومي موجود كه بين برنامه نويسها رد و بدل ميشه كار دشواريه .
البته شما يك شانس خوبي رو هم به يدك ميكشيد ، شيوه كرك كردن فايلهاي Access متفاوت از فايلهاي اجرايي هستش و شايد در اين فروم به نتيجه مورد نظرتون نرسيد كه البته باعث دلگرمي بيشتر شماست .
ولي در هر حال قابليت كرك شدن رو خواهد داشت .

در خصوص گزينه هاي StartUp منظور من اشاره به اين موضوع هستش كه تنظيمات اين بخشها به سادگي قابليت تغيير رو دارند ( حتي با تزريق و اعمال كد از بيرون برنامه ) براي همين هم بايد فرآيند تغيير رو تحت كنترل داشته باشيد .
قصد تكرار مكررات رو ندارم ، مطالبي قبلاً در رابطه با Access نوشتم كه مطالعه اونها رو به شما توصيه ميكنم .
در خصوص اينكه ميفرماييد : علي ميمونه و حوضش ! نگران نباشيد بر خلاف تصور خيلي دوستان اكسس چندان هم بي دفاع نيست ، و در صورت طراحي يك الگوي امنيتي مناسب ، مقاومت بسيار بالايي رو ميتونه از خودش به نمايش بذاره . ( خيلي بيشتر از فايلهاي اجرايي )

موفق باشيد

----------


## kamkam1

سلام

shift بسته شده فایلهای mdb یا mde با سه شماره "اصطلاحا" بازنشه بیشتر از20 تا30 ثانیه طول نمیشکه باز میشه

ولی درخصوص فایل مذکور خب این که از User Level Security استفاده شده 
ولی درادامه این تاپیک پیشنهاد براین شدکه User Level Security استفاده نشه( روش بهتری جایگزین وجود داره)

فایل ضمیمه همان فایل قبلی است بدون استفاده از User Level Security و Shift بسته است ( با همان چندثانیه بازشد )

----------


## nabeel

سلام kamkam1
من تصور ميكنم دچار سوء تعبير شديد ولي خوب ظاهراً قسمت اينه كه من بخشي از گفته هاي قبلي رو تكرار كنم
در خصوص  User Level Security
من در جايي نگفتم كه استفاده نكنيد ( اگه به دليل كمي حافظه فراموش كردم كه گفتم ! اشتباه كردم )
در نمونه فايلتون عمده تاكيد بر روي ULS بود ، عدم تاكيد بر روي اين قابليت رو توصيه كردم چرا كه با روشي نه چندان پيچيده قابل دور زدنه .
اگه توصيه كردم كه تكيه نكنيد ، بابت اين مورد بود كه از اون به عنوان يك پايه سيستم قفل گذاري استفاده نشه بلكه با ديد ابزاري تكميلي به اون نگاه كنيد ( البته دليل نميشه كه وقتي ميدونيد ، قفل رو ميشه با قفل بر بريد ، به در خونتون قفل نزنيد ) هدف  تمركز بيشتر بر روي روشهاي محدود سازي سفارشي طراحي شده توسط خودتون هستش ، امكانات حفاظتي Public ، روشها و ابزارهايي Public تر ! از خودشون دارن .
اگه يه شركت داره Access رو طراحي ميكنه ، N شركت دارن بر روي روشهاي گذر از محدوديتهاي اون فعاليت ميكنن . اگر يك گروه داره بر روي امنيت Access كار ميكنه ، هزاران گروه و فرد دارن مسير بالعكس رو طي ميكنن .
شما ميتونيد همچنان از USL استفاده كنيد ، ولي انتظار نداشته باشيد كه با تكيه بر اون همه چيز بر وفق مراد باشه . ( اگر بر وفق مراد باشه احتمال حضور كركري با نام مراد هم محتمل هستش )

هر فايل MDW داراي يك شاخص انحصاري هستش ( WID )  كه با به دست آوردن اون عملاً ULS در خطر قرار ميگيره .
شايد كار چندان سختي نباشه ، در راه حل اول با Admin به فايل MDW وصل ميشيد و ... ( براي بدست آوردن رمز Admin هم نرم افزارهاي زيادي وجود داره ، در مورد فايل شما لزومي به انجام اينكار نيست )
و يا در روش دوم ايجاد فايل MDW جديد با همان ID و با همان نام و ... ميتونه MDW اصلي شما رو كپي سازي كنه و كركر سطح دسترسي خودش رو تعريف كنه . ( در نمونه ارسالي شما همين روش افاقه ميكنه )
ادعاهاي زيادي به دنبال اين قابليت به يدك كشيده مي شد ، از جمله عدم امكان Decrypt جهت كاربران غير مجاز كه در نمونه شما اين مورد هم ديده نميشه .
عدم استفاده صحيح از كليه امكانات ULS ميتونه  منجر به نفوذي سهل الوصول تر بشه ( كه متاسفانه در بسياري موارد اين اتفاق ميفته ، به طور نمونه سوييچ Runtime استفاده شده توسط شما دوست گرامي در نمونه ارسالي كه بخش عظيمي از اين قابليت نه چندان قدرتمند رو دو چندان ناتوان تر از گذشته ميكنه )
برخي قابليتها و تنظيمات داخلي ULS بر روي همديگه تاثيرات خاصي رو ميذارن كه از ديد برخي برنامه نويسان پنهان ميمونه .
ULS در ارتباط مستقيم با خود اكسس هستش ( كه يك فايل اجراييه ) ، نمايش پيغامهايي مبني بر وجود محدوديت ، از سوي ULS ميتونه به عنوان اولين ورودي كركرهايي كه حتي با خود اكسس آشنايي ندارن ولي تسلط مناسبي در كرك فايلهايي اجرايي دارن ، مد نظر قرار بگيره . ( اگه بگرديد شايد نسخه هاي كرك شده Dll هاي مربوط به بخش كنترل ULS رو توي اينترنت بتونيد پيدا كنيد ، البته باز هم خوشبختانه هميشه درست كار نميكنه ولي روي بعضي از فايلها به درستي جواب ميده )

در مورد دكمه Shift و با توجه به توضيحات شما دوست گرامي كه باز هم فكر ميكنم نتونستم منظورم رو به درستي برسونم  ، همون صحبتهاي گذشته ولي با اين تفاوت كه زمان جهت تكرار توضيحات گذشته وجود نداره . ( باز هم خدمتتون عرض ميكنم دكمه Shift رو در حالت استفاده از ULS ببنديد ، البته ديگه در انجام اون مختاريد )

موفق باشيد و در پناه خدا
پست پاياني

----------


## kamkam1

باسلام وتشکرازدوست گرامی جناب nabeel

بخصوص بابت هم راهی و توصیه های جامع و سودمند

امیدوارم با تکیه به توصیه های ارزشمند* شما*درقفل گذاری نسخه بعدی موفق تر بوده و همینطور که لطف فرمودیدمارا از لطف خود محروم نسازید .
موفق باشید

----------

